# Idaho Cutts



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

This past summer I have taken a few trips to Idaho. I know this doesn't pertain to Utah fishing but I thought I'd share a few reports.

The first trip was to Coeur D'Alene Lake. My family and in-laws drove up to the lake and stayed in a cabin on the water for a week. In between boating trips, I was able to go and explore some of the great fly-fishing that can be had in the Kootenai National Forest. After talking to some local guides, I decided to try the Coeur D'Alene river. I wish I had brought my nice camera because this was one of the most beautiful rivers I have ever fished in my life.
[attachment=6:1g3fwr2d]photo (8) small.jpg[/attachment:1g3fwr2d]

The river was teaming with hungry West-Slope Cutthroat who were eager to smack a dry.
[attachment=5:1g3fwr2d]photo small.png[/attachment:1g3fwr2d]

I managed 30-40 Cutts on about a quarter mile stretch, the biggest being 16-17". Needless to say it was epic!

My second trip was to my favorite place on planet earth: Teton Valley. It is a sacred place for me as it is where my great-grandfather settled, where my grandpa was born and raised and a place that I have been utterly obsessed with my entire life. I grew up fishing the Teton River and other tributaries underneath the majestic Tetons and it is where I developed my sincere love for fishing and the outdoors.

I of course hit the Teton river first thing. 
[attachment=4:1g3fwr2d]photo (12) small.jpg[/attachment:1g3fwr2d]

It has had some down years over the past 10 years and I was happy to have a good day catching Rainbows, Cutts and Brookies. The highlight was a old fat Cutt that has haunted me in years past. Last summer I was fishing around the same time of year with a hopper pattern. One of my casts, near a bush, drew a nice sized Cutt to my hopper and the fight was on. I was standing in the middle of the river, and with no net, I decided to try and land him by hand. Well as many of you know that's easier said than done. As I got him close, I noticed my hopper was in his nose and as I tried to gently place my hand under his belly he decided to give one last thrash.....and that fast he was gone. My line had snapped and he still had the hopper in his nose. Well this year I had the same type of hopper on again and cast to the same spot. And on that first cast I saw the same big Cutt (only and inch or two bigger) come up and suck it down. The fight was on once again, but this time I horsed him to the shore. When I landed him I felt like I had won what appears to be an annual battle. I noticed a scar on his nose where my previous hopper had once been. I snapped a few shot and let him back into the river...hopefully to fight again next year.
[attachment=3:1g3fwr2d]photo (9) small.jpg[/attachment:1g3fwr2d]

I hit the Teton a few more times as well as a secret tributary of the Teton. I won't say the name, but I'll give you a clue....it's a B**ch to get to! I fished this stream on my last day and couldn't have asked for a more pretty sight from my car.
[attachment=2:1g3fwr2d]photo (10) small.jpg[/attachment:1g3fwr2d]

Since it was mid-day and breezy, I decided that, again, a hopper was a good choice (not to mention the zillion that were snapping all around the river). One particular reason I love this stream is the fact that it is very rocky and shallow in most spots, with deeper undercuts and pockets close to the bank and behind boulders. I walked down the middle of the stream and had a hay-day pulling nice Cutts out of those various pockets left and right.
[attachment=1:1g3fwr2d]photo (13) small.jpg[/attachment:1g3fwr2d]

I was born and raised in Utah, but my blood is Idahoan. I always seem to have wonderful fishing experiences there and am grateful for the chances that I've had in my life to enjoy it thus far. Thanks for reading!
[attachment=0:1g3fwr2d]photo (11) color adjusted small.jpg[/attachment:1g3fwr2d]


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pictures of a great trip.
Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your trips with us. Awesome story of catching the same fish in two years. I have caught the same fish in one trip but never a year apart. Great!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great report! I really enjoyed that. Nice photos too.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

good looking photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great lookin' country. I'm glad you got revenge on the cutty… pretty neat.

I would love to spend more time fishing in Idaho. They have good spuds too.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now that is incredible. Thank you!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool post! I have roots in that area as well. My grandmother was born in a small town just east of Ashton. They moved to Los Angeles when she was young after my great-grandpa was killed in a hunting accident in the Island Park area in 1915 or so. I love getting up there and imagining what it must have been like for the early settlers of the region. Did they even have time to fish or were they too busy growing crops and chopping wood to get through the cold winters? I am positive they were just as awe inspired when they looked east and saw the rugged Tetons as I am.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks brethren!


----------



## FishOn! (Jan 21, 2008)

Epic report! Had to try and remember my password on here to log in and give a shout out. Hopefully October will bring us some fish to hand. I have a few ideas. Later


----------

